# Anyone know about...



## ramon (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the CIA in Up-state New York. I used to live near there when I was younger and my family and I would head up for dinner once in a while to sample the students food. I always wanted to attend, but it's very expensive from what I've heard. Does anyone know anything about this place? Thanks!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I didnt go there but almost all the chefs who taught at my school went there. Its probaly one of the best(if not the best) culinary school in the country. If your thinking about going there definitly get a job in a ktichen, im pretty sure you have to have experence to even be accepted there. I know there are students that are currently attending and graduates that check the forum.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

from what ive heard.

You need to have at least 6 months working in the business.

Its very compettive

you learn alot.

most of the "Famous" Chefs went there.

Honestly, Culinary school is good, youll learn alot but is it really worth it. 

Alos look into local places and such. most culinary schools or programs have similear circiculume. (sp?)


----------

